# IT Band



## djt248 (Jan 8, 2014)

For several months now the IT band on my left side has been giving me a nagging pain. I've tried foam rolling, increased my core workouts, and stretched. No relief at all. Seems to come when I'm sitting for long periods of time and once it starts it doesn't go away for hours. Any one else had this problem and if so what helped to relieve the pain.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 8, 2014)

My IT bands are chronically tight. 

Try the Joe DeFranco agile 8. Google fu it. Small hip mobility workout. Works wonders for me. 

I need to do my rolling with a piece of PVC pipe because even the hardest foam rollers don't cut it for my IT bands.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 8, 2014)

djt, not sure what may be the underlying problem if serious, but I can tell continue to foam roll, because I was in the same predicament you have.  But I will tell you another rolling method to try.  Grab a lacrosse ball, place it on the floor and sit on it wear the hamstring run up to the hip area and roll that spot.  It hurts like a mother but it will get the job done....


----------



## djt248 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ill try both methods and see what happens. May buy some PVC as well. Couldn't hurt. Much appreciated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 8, 2014)

Stop sitting for long periods of time. Is that possible for you?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stop sitting for long periods of time. Is that possible for you?



Desk jobs are slow death.


----------



## djt248 (Jan 9, 2014)

I can get up and move but for the most part I'm sitting for 10 hours. Let me boss know and he could give a shit less. It's high pressure to constantly being producing and I need the job for another 8 years so it's hard to argue with them. Thought about getting a doctors excuse but didn't want to be a puss.


----------

